

Show HN: Eight - A social magic 8 ball - safetyscissors

Hi Everyone, (I know this is a repost, but I had some dns issues with my last submission)<p>I created this as a small project last weekend (started on _whyday) just to flex some ruby muscle, learn some stuff about sinatra, oauth and the twitter api and also get into the spirit of the day.<p>So what it does is use your twitter followers and random people on twitter to answer your questions (bearing in mind that the syntax has to result in a yes or no question). So In effect they may or may-not know anything about you, so you just vote yes or no (kinda like facemash or hot-or-not but for questions). The user is then presented with a general yes or no, and then they can choose to see a more detailed tally.<p>I hope some of you peeps have some fun with it :) and as always any feedback would be appreciated.<p>URL: eightapp.safetyscissors.co
Alternative Link: eightapp.heroku.com
======
amccloud
Cool idea. The font is kinda hard to read though.

I think "voting" should be open to anonymous users. The public's consensus is
the value you are offering. Without volume there is no value. Attracting that
volume is key, meaning low barrier to entry is necessary.

~~~
safetyscissors
Thanks for the insight :)

